# off shore copperbells and big ajs



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

went of shore on another commercial trip, after the work was done we went and had a little fun, went out to some deep water 300-400 feet and did some jiging, we was using 16oz crippled hering jigs i got 2 copperbellys one was 55 pounds the other was 45 pounds, with some 15-20 pounders mixed in, i got some nice 60+ pound ajs some nice snappers and other fine creaters of the deep, just another fun trip


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

nice haul


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

jeez them guys are huge..


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice !!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like you guys got some good eats. Thanks for posting.

Scott


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM :letsdrink


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

nice


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

Nice haul!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome pictures of some beautiful fish! Where does your boat fish out of?


----------



## kingfisher (Jan 22, 2009)

Amazing.

Can anyone recommend a guide out of Destin. Going to be vacationing in July, and so many guides out their, looking for some recommendations.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## Glastronix (Apr 14, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!!!


----------



## LATERALINE (Oct 2, 2007)

Those are some damn nice fish! Heard that!


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

we saw this boat out today. those are some monsters. did you catch them using a fishing pole or the hoist? either way very nice catch.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

Is that boat the "June Sue" ?


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

Monsters!! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WoooooooooooooooooHooooooooooooooooooo!

Evan.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes its the june sue and i got them on rod and reel and we are out of destin


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

kings still running? shorts? when was this trip?


----------



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

*NICE FISHIES!:clap:letsdrink*

:usaflag http://pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic258358-46-1.aspx :usaflag


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

no ther not but ther are always straglers, and we had on shorts on for one day it was a pretty warm day the rest of the trip was kinda chilly


----------



## Tightlinesinga (Oct 3, 2007)

Y'all don't have a problem with a report like this.. Thats a bandit boat and with the regs us rec fisherman are under they have the nerve to post pics like this to just rub in our faces. I'm sure you are good guys but man thats just wrong to make a post like this when us rec guys are fighting for our rights to take a few home for dinner.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Call it out!...

this should get good opcorn


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE BIG BOY trip . Thanks for posting . As for Tightlinesinga , All the fish I see we recreation folks can keep . I'm a recreation fisher, Those fish would fit nicely in my SSI 320 !!!! Don't be mad at the Bandit boat cause they can pump and wind on them.. They do get to spend some QUALITY time fishing some Good Grouper Gheeto areas. It's not like he's posting pictures of 30lb. Red Snappers. I personally have a Bandit. Have not used it much in the 7yrs. I've owned it. But I have used it a few times on my boat. No special permit needed to use the Bandit on a personal boat. They boxed some nice fish ! I enjoyed seeing the Big Grouper. Don't get to see them that big very often.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Tightlinesinga (1/31/2009)*Y'all don't have a problem with a report like this.. Thats a bandit boat and with the regs us rec fisherman are under they have the nerve to post pics like this to just rub in our faces. I'm sure you are good guys but man thats just wrong to make a post like this when us rec guys are fighting for our rights to take a few home for dinner.


There's nothing wrong with this posting. He is just trying to make a living buy staying within the laws and very complicated rules and regulationsof commercial fishing. He hasen't broken any of those rules buy posting some of his catch. People that can't or don't want to fish must reley on people like him to supply fish to restaurants and retail places. So get a life!!!:banghead


----------

